# مفاجاه !!! استايل لاصحاب المنتديات المسيحي&#16



## Yes_Or_No (1 أبريل 2006)

*مفاجاه !!! استايل لاصحاب المنتديات المسيحي&#16*

اهلا بيكم بعد تعب 5 ايام قدرت اعمل تطوير لاستايل وبقي بشكل جميل جدا جدا جدا

وينفع لبعض المنتديات المسيحيه وانا حبيت اطرحه هنا علشان هيكون بفايدة لكله

نشوف صور الاستايل مع بعض






























الاستايل جاهز للعمل علي نسخه 3.5.3

هذا الاستايل لن يكون الاخير من موقع كريستيانيزم هناك المزيد قادممممممممممممممم

باس وررد فك الملف www.christianism.us

التحميل من هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

اية يا عم الحلاوة دى

انت اختصاصك ودراستك اية بالظبط؟؟؟


سلام ونعمة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 أبريل 2006)

*هرد عليك برايفت اوكي ..... *


----------



## pola (1 أبريل 2006)

كلام مايكل صح
اية يا بنى الحلاوة دية
و خصوصا انى بحب درجات الازرق


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 أبريل 2006)

*هو فعلا يا بولا الازرق هو اللون المناسب للمنتديات الدينيه*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 أبريل 2006)

*واي حده عنده استايل عاوز يعمله للمنتدي عنده ياريت يكلمني في البرايفت وانا هعملهوله*


----------



## Michael (2 أبريل 2006)

ربنا يباركك تو تشويز على تعب محبتك 

والرب يعوضك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## pola (2 أبريل 2006)

طيب اللون الازرق بينفع فى المنديات الدينية لية ؟
علشان لون السماء


----------



## Yes_Or_No (3 أبريل 2006)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

